# Beef Tenderloin this weekend



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 3, 2007)

YEAH, dont forget the invitations to us brothers in the south.  Sounds like you are heading in the right direction to break in that OTG.  Dont forget the pics.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 3, 2007)

kimmal said:
			
		

> Just got a new Weber OTG and thought that I'd grill a nice beef tenderloin for my friends.  I was thinking of searing it for a few minutes on each side an then cooking it indirect around 275/300.
> 
> *Anyone have any other suggestions?*



Like Bill said, Pics........some good taters wrapped up in foil always do a nice job. I like to put baked taters in the micro 3 minutes at a time. Once they get soft I EVOO em, kosher salt em, foil em, throw em on the grill til the steaks are done!


----------



## Diva Q (May 3, 2007)

Serve it with a nice slice of a compound butter, some fresh asparagus grilled and wrapped in prosciutto, a salad with blue cheese dressing, some toasted almonds and grilled tomatoes, plus a nice English trifle for dessert.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 3, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Serve it with a nice slice of a compound butter, some fresh asparagus grilled and wrapped in prosciutto, a salad with blue cheese dressing, some toasted almonds and grilled tomatoes, plus a nice *English trifle* for dessert.



Woot??


----------



## oompappy (May 3, 2007)

kimmal said:
			
		

> Just got a new Weber OTG and thought that I'd grill a nice beef tenderloin for my friends.  I was thinking of searing it for a few minutes on each side an then cooking it indirect around 275/300.
> 
> *Anyone have any other suggestions?*



Just be real careful not to overcook. 130 to 135 (*f) internal is Max on 
those, then a short rest. Much higher and the start to dry out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2007)

kimmal said:
			
		

> Just got a new Weber OTG and thought that I'd grill a nice beef tenderloin for my friends.  I was thinking of searing it for a few minutes on each side an then cooking it indirect around 275/300.
> 
> Anyone have any other suggestions?



Cook it indirect until it's within 10-15* of your desired finishing temp, the sear until done.  Like Ooompappy said carefull not to overcook!


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> kimmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's about what I would have said.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

kimmal said:
			
		

> So, just so I don't screw this up...Indirect until about 120-125*, then sear direct until it reaches 135*.
> 
> A light dusting of WRB?



Yes!  Make sure you check the accuracy of your thermometers before you cook.  That's an expensive cut and you wanna make sure it comes out great.  

I think WRB would be great the tenderloin!  If you want more of a crust and more flavor rub it liberally with WRB!   

I wish I was your neighbor, I'd bring the Wolfe Rub if you would share your tenderloin!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 4, 2007)

I like to sear mine 1st, it keeps in the juice that way, then finish it indirect.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I like to sear mine 1st, it keeps in the juice that way, then finish it indirect.



"Look over here, Look at me boy!"    

Actually searing does NOT seal the juices in...........it simply caramelizes the outside making it nice and tasty.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":1x5rejmk]I like to sear mine 1st, it keeps in the juice that way, then finish it indirect.



"Look over here, Look at me boy!"    

Actually searing does NOT seal the juices in...........it simply caramelizes the outside making it nice and tasty.[/quote:1x5rejmk]
Thank you Mr,Wizard.
Your Pal, 
Timmy


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":xgnwn1kb][quote="007bond-jb":xgnwn1kb]I like to sear mine 1st, it keeps in the juice that way, then finish it indirect.



"Look over here, Look at me boy!"    

Actually searing does NOT seal the juices in...........it simply caramelizes the outside making it nice and tasty.[/quote:xgnwn1kb]
Thank you Mr,Wizard.
Your Pal, 
Timmy
[/quote:xgnwn1kb]

 [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

I knew this was coming...seems Mr. Finney did some experimenting
and now prefers to cook indirect and then sear...only he posted his
results ON ANOTHER BOARD AND NOT HERE.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

Actually this method isn't really new.  Cooking this way will also give you a more "uniform" rareness, versus the outsides being medium and the middle being rare. 

Searing to seal in the juice is a misconception! 

Jim the Round Steaks (aka-London Broils) we cooked at SOTB were cooked using this mehtod, did you think they were dry?  They cooked for over about an hour and a half indirect then I seared at the end.  Round cuts are notoriously dry due to their lack of marbled fat, but if done right they're excellent.  I do my pit beef this same was as do some of the Pit Beef restaurants in the area.



 

 



Either method will work fine, use what works best for you and suits your taste.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

hell no they weren't dry...they were the juiciest slices of 
that type of beef I ever had...I thought you injected it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hell no they weren't dry...they were the juiciest slices of
> that type of beef I ever had...I thought you injected it.



Only thing I did to them was rubbed with Wolfe Rub Bold!


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2007)

Stop reading my posts on other forums.  If I wanted you to know I would post it here.  LOL

Actually searing the meat first makes the meat lose more moisture because of damage to meat cell structure.  If you cook two steaks to the same doneness, sear one and not the other... the seared on will have lost a greater percentage of moisture by weight.  But the seared steak will taste better because of the caramelization.  The "roast" then sear method give you the best of both.

I have been doing this "method" a while and it always comes out well.  It works with roasts or steaks and chops.
Larry is correct, you get a more even amount of doneness this way whether you want it rare or well done (I hope nobody wants that).
The key is the lower "roasting" temps before the sear.

FYI: The current issue of "Cooks Illustrated" just proved out a similar method using an oven (for the low temp portion) and a frying pan (for the sear portion) for thick cut steaks. 
It's the same theory with different hardware.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

I'll give it a try.  Thanks Professor.  Now just don't forget where
home is.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":kb3pn48z]I like to sear mine 1st, it keeps in the juice that way, then finish it indirect.



"Look over here, Look at me boy!"    

Actually searing does NOT seal the juices in...........it simply caramelizes the outside making it nice and tasty.[/quote:kb3pn48z]

You need a stick in U hand when say dat  
 You have more control over the finished doneness searing first.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":wt8il8vb][quote="007bond-jb":wt8il8vb]I like to sear mine 1st, it keeps in the juice that way, then finish it indirect.



"Look over here, Look at me boy!"    

Actually searing does NOT seal the juices in...........it simply caramelizes the outside making it nice and tasty.[/quote:wt8il8vb]

You need a stick in U hand when say dat  
 You have more control over the finished doneness searing first. [/quote:wt8il8vb]
Okay I got da stick in my hand and we're gonna agree to disagree on the sear first vs. after method.  You listenin' boy?    

Like I said if a method works for one and not the other, then just use the method that's suites your liking bettah!  Lookey hera boy, listen to me!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

"And they're off!"


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> "And they're off!"



No, No, No, I'm not arguing about it or even fighting! I really like JB, he just cooks his steaks wrong, that's all!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)




----------



## 007bond-jb (May 4, 2007)

No offence taken... I've never tried the roast then sear method but I will.
No arguments either, if a method works hell, do dat. I saw some TV chefs do the sear 1st then finish in the oven so I figured this was the norm done at steak houses. An larry I like you too. Send me a Wolf rubb T shirt & I'll wear when I film ma clips... I wear XXL    But after readin bout Greg I don't want to say I like him, Just send me a shirt Greg


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> No offence taken... I've never tried the roast then sear method but I will.
> No arguments either, if a method works hell, do dat. I saw some TV chefs do the sear 1st then finish in the oven so I figured this was the norm done at steak houses. An larry I like you too. Send me a Wolf rubb T shirt & I'll wear when I film ma clips... I wear XXL    But after readin bout Greg I don't want to say I like him, Just send me a shirt Greg



That's not a bad idea!!!  When you get your TV show on the Food Network you gotta promise to wear it then too!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2007)

You don't like me?  That cuts deep...  

So, what temp are you guys doing the steaks at first before the sear at the end?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> You don't like me?  That cuts deep...
> 
> So, what temp are you guys doing the steaks at first before the sear at the end?



Who said we didn't like you?  

Cook the steaks/roast in the 250-275* range until you are about 15* away from your desired finish temp, then sear.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 4, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> No offence taken... I've never tried the roast then sear method but I will.
> No arguments either, if a method works hell, do dat. I saw some TV chefs do the sear 1st then finish in the oven so I figured this was the norm done at steak houses. An larry I like you too. Send me a Wolf rubb T shirt & I'll wear when I film ma clips... I wear XXL    But after readin bout Greg I don't want to say I like him, Just send me a shirt Greg



How about a Steer Crazy BBQ Shirt??? Would you wear one of those??


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

hey I'm on the radio...how come you guys don't send me t shirts?


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 4, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will gladly rotate the shirts flick to flick.   You know why JB wears Black shirts? Cause day hide da stains from ma food. An Greg git a grip man... I was only kiddin bout the kiddin part :roll:


----------



## BMChevyGrl (May 4, 2007)

Through trial and error I've begun to sear my steaks first. I've ruined alot of cuts of meat cooking different ways and finally learned that if you do not want a dry peice of meat that tastes good but is not at all juicy and tender you need to sear it first. 

I pile my coals dead center in my grill and sear first over the fire, then move the meat to the side and finish or finish in some foil.

On a side note... my Dad's steaks come out better than any steakhouse I have EVER eaten at. So if you think he is doing them wrong... I'm scared of what you call right.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 4, 2007)

BMChevyGrl said:
			
		

> Through trial and error I've begun to sear my steaks first. I've ruined alot of cuts of meat cooking different ways and finally learned that if you do not want a dry peice of meat that tastes good but is not at all juicy and tender you need to sear it first.
> 
> I pile my coals dead center in my grill and sear first over the fire, then move the meat to the side and finish or finish in some foil.
> 
> On a side note... Dad's steaks come out better than any steakhouse I have EVER eaten at. So if you think he is doing them wrong... I'm scared of what you call right.



Allrite girl & tanks, do em how YOU LIKE EM...JB's dad always marinaded the steaks in Italian dressing, Thats fine for pork0r chickens, but beef, yuck I'm over dat... Yall


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hey I'm on the radio...how come you guys don't send me t shirts?


A face for radio...


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

BMChevyGrl said:
			
		

> Through trial and error I've begun to sear my steaks first. I've ruined alot of cuts of meat cooking different ways and finally learned that if you do not want a dry peice of meat that tastes good but is not at all juicy and tender you need to sear it first.
> 
> I pile my coals dead center in my grill and sear first over the fire, then move the meat to the side and finish or finish in some foil.
> 
> On a side note... my Dad's steaks come out better than any steakhouse I have EVER eaten at. So if you think he is doing them wrong... I'm scared of what you call right.



Now LOOKIE HERE GIRL!!  (snap snap of my stick)  I AIN'T NEVAH SAID YO DADDY'S STEAKS WERE DONE WRONG! I simply said searing does not seal in da juices and I am right and you are wrong!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 5, 2007)

I got a question on the topic... If you smoke,roast,whatever first then sear
& you want a nice rare steak, warm center. what internal temp do you pull the steak to start the sear? It would depend on how hot your pit, broiler or pan is right? lets say you got a comecial salamander or a modified gas grill like mine thats hot as heck. I'm just woundering how to be consitant with the results.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I got a question on the topic... If you smoke,roast,whatever first then sear
> & you want a nice rare steak, warm center. what internal temp do you pull the steak to start the sear? It would depend on how hot your pit, broiler or pan is right? lets say you got a comecial salamander or a modified gas grill like mine thats hot as heck. I'm just woundering how to be consitant with the results.



Pull it off the cooker when you get to within 15* or so of your desired finish temp, then sear as hot as possible until you get within a couple degrees of your desired doneness and pull and let rest.  The carryover heat will finish the steak to your desired temp.


----------



## Finney (May 6, 2007)

JB,
If you want to assure that you won't over shoot your desire finish temp:

Roast until 15* under your desired finish temp.
Let meat rest until temp drops a few degrees.
(While meat is resting) Get whatever you are using to sear up to searing temps.
Sear meat on all sides.


By letting the meat rest while you are getting your grill to high heat, you let the juices redistribute and the meat relax.  If you have high enough heat when searing you won't hardly even change the internal temp of the meat and therefore not need to rest the meat when you're finished searing.


----------



## john a (May 7, 2007)

I get the grill as hot as possible, throw some bacon on and then the steaks. They stay long enough to get grill marks then flipped over, same thing. They are only on about 2-2 1/2 minutes the first side and 1-1 1/2 minutes the second side. Let them sit for 5 minutes and they are plenty juicy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2007)

How did the tenderloin turn out????


----------



## Cliff H. (May 7, 2007)

I am one of those who sears first.  This is an interesting concept.  

I learn something new on this board all the time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2007)

VERY nice and perfectly done!!!


----------



## Bruce B (May 9, 2007)

Great looking tenderloin....bet your wife didn't think you were crazy when she was eating that tenderloin.


----------

